# Water tower



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Current N Scale layout needs a small potable water tank to go with the water well derrick that is currently being scratch built. I had scratch built a Steam Engine Water Tank, but never used it.



My thinking now is to modify the Water Tank (remove spout and ladder) and shorten the base.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why you going to do that? 

I think it looks good as is? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

